# Flush inlay



## fishlore (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a piece of 3/4" oak stock with a rectangular hole cut in it. I need to rout around the edge of the hole cutting away 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep from the face of the stock so that a 1/4" piece of glass will fit into the stock flush with the face to make a sort of window. What sort of bit would be good for this job?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Use a good rabbit bit, it will do a good job..but do go a bit wider, say 3/8" or so you don't need to trim the glass to set in it ...(round corner thing put in with the bit)

==========



fishlore said:


> I have a piece of 3/4" oak stock with a rectangular hole cut in it. I need to rout around the edge of the hole cutting away 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep from the face of the stock so that a 1/4" piece of glass will fit into the stock flush with the face to make a sort of window. What sort of bit would be good for this job?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Just remember the larger the bit you use, the more you'll have to clean up with a chisel.


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Use the razor.


----------

